# Russia was a scam now AMH failed what does it mean?



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies I have moved to Calvary Canada as my husband who is a Pilot just landed a job with Canada Air so I just got back from the doctors to get the test results back to see if my old self can have another IVF treatment after the scam of Russia.  My FSH came back at 6 and my AMH ha  came back at .071PMOL non detectable I think.  I was so shocked as I still have my period regular no hot flashes are anything.  The doctor said he would do an IVF just because I wanted to try and this article just came out about a women in NY that got pregnant and delivered with her own eggs she had frozen at 48.  What do you guys think and be honest.  I want a baby so bad and DE is out for me as you know what DH said alreay....

RED


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Red

I am 41 and have a simimlar problem as you my AMH came as < 1 pmol/L which is not detectable as well. As you my periods are still regular but I don't know about the hot flushes as I have never experienced them before. 

I think you should try whatever options available for you and IVF with your own eggs  can still work.  The main thing do whatever you thing is right at the moment so that you will not regret it in the future.

Good luck and keep positive.

Handy


----------



## KtHK (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't know if this helps but as you are in the US you can try something I keep reading about on the internet called mini-IVF.  Developed in Japan where they do very low  (Clomid?) to harvest 1 egg a month and collect repeatedly over a long period of time.  The meds they use thin the uterine lining but after they stop collecting they then give you meds to thicken the lining before they do the tranfer.  I read a woman in the US (NY or Chicago??) had it done with a doctor there.  

SOmething seemed to suggest part of the problem was a special freezing process which optimised the chances of the embryos thawing well etc.  Also the low meds ensured only strong eggs ripened, quality not quantity.

Good luck to you, I am 47 and would love to try but not living near the US.


----------



## malabar girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi I was looking to go to Russia for DEIVF I am 49 in may. What are peoples experience about Russia and "the scam'


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Red - I know how hard it must be for you...but I if your husband won't go with the donor egg option then he has to accept that he is unlikely to have children with you.  


You've got to remember that these 'miracle' pregnancies we hear about very often are down to donor eggs and the mother just isn't owning up. 

My AMH reading was pretty good - but I was STILL advised to used donor eggs at 43. It isn't just the low chance of the IVF working it's also coupled with the considerable risk of miscarriage. 

You did ask for honest answers and at aged 47/48 your only realistic chance is with donor eggs.


----------



## Julie39 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Red,

After going through all the investigations through NHS and then referred to a private UK clinic I found out my AMH was 0.32 pmol/L non-detectable and also to back this up I had an ultrasound to count my follicles only to be told I had none! My UK consultant advised me that it was impossible to go down the IVF route using my own eggs due to their findings, I would only be wasting my time and money and the only realistic possibility of me to become pregnant was to go down the route of using a DE

I had just turned 39 years old, and still have regular periods and never experienced any hot flushes etc so this news was a shock to me at first.

After much consideration and with the support of my DH I decided to go overseas for a DE (to reduce the waiting times, and the overseas anonymity laws appeals to me) I am now on the waiting list for a DE at Reprofit. (The waiting list for a DE is currently 11 months at Reprofit) 

Good luck in what ever you decide.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi I am in similar position to all you ladies.  
RedCajun I am glad you are still positive about trying.  I am UK based and told not to bother at my age since it would be a waste of money and the chances with IVF are no different to getting pregnant normally.  DE is something that is very hard to come to terms with and it has been a long personal journey accepting that I will never have a genetically related child. 
Rose39 - I am now looking at treatment in Europe and forced to accept anonymity but I would  have liked the choice.


----------



## Muddyslippers (May 12, 2010)

Hello ladies talking about LH ( think!)

I've just started the journey - blood tests back 10 mins ago, printed off by reception at my GPs clinic and Apparently there is a serum LH level of 2.7 and the rather scary words "post menopausal".  Like many on this strand I haven't experienced hot flushes and my periods are very regular... though shorter than they were.  And I don't sleep well at night generally. 

Does this mean I've been through the menopause without knowing?  Is there hope?  Gee, I haven't even started.  I'm single and just haven't met the right man... always wanted to be a mum... 

Whats the word out there?  Is 2.7 dealable with? 

Muddy


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya Ladies/redcajun

I have had treatment in Russia and it was THE VERY BEST clinic I have been to, The treatment was far Superior than the UK or Cyprus where i have had treatment before, What clinic did you experience a 'scam'??

Lily


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Muddyslippers said:


> Hello ladies talking about LH ( think!)
> 
> I've just started the journey - blood tests back 10 mins ago, printed off by reception at my GPs clinic and Apparently there is a serum LH level of 2.7 and the rather scary words "post menopausal". Like many on this strand I haven't experienced hot flushes and my periods are very regular... though shorter than they were. And I don't sleep well at night generally.
> 
> ...


Are you planning to do DEIVF or IVF? Not sure how much hormones matters if you planning DEIVF


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies it is Red don't know why I did not answer your question a year or so ago.  I believe in the impossible and I had my last child at 40 and he is now eight and healthy.  I know it is a big difference in 40 and 48 but I have gotten pregnant every single year up to now at 48.  My problem is sticking and it is not my endo it is prehaps the quality of the eggs themselves.

But there is got to be one good egg left lets us all  

Good luck ladies(RED)


----------

